# HMEM WILL BE OFFLINE



## rake60 (May 2, 2010)

*HMEM will be taken offline at approximately 1:00AM EDT Monday May 2, 2010.

This downtime is to make improvements that should greatly reduce the sites
current lag issues. We will work to have HMEM back online as soon as possible.

I apologize for the inconvenience caused by our current server issues.

Thank you for your continued participation and support of HMEM.

Rick
*


----------



## bearcar1 (May 2, 2010)

Rick, thanks for the heads up. You guys have been and will be busy for a while. Don't apologize for something that you never had anything to do with causing, we are all just extremely glad and lucky to have guys such as yourself and your team providing a platform for use to utilize at our leisure. I hope that the V.C. will be cooperative in the deal but wouldn't count upon it ;D However long it takes we will understand and I have 911 on speed dial in case I begin to go into detox  Rof}

BC1
Jim


----------



## potman (May 2, 2010)

Hey Rick, no need to apologize to us.
You're the one doing us a big favour.

Thanks for all you do and good luck with the upgrade.

earl...


----------



## Omnimill (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, hope all goes well!

Vic.


----------



## tel (May 2, 2010)

Duly noted.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (May 2, 2010)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> Don't apologize for something that you never had anything to do with causing,



I disagree.
He is a cause.



			
				potman  said:
			
		

> no need to apologize to us.



I disagree.
He should apologize.

He's feeding our addiction people. Giving us what we want. And making us want more. Something needs to be done!!!

Oh yeah...
right...
they're doing it...

feeding our addiction
giving us what we want
making us want more

Thanks Rick and thanks to all the moderators. And thanks too to all the members.
This better than TV. :big:


----------



## rake60 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Zee. 
I needed a good old fashioned belly laugh about now! 
Rof} 

Rick


----------



## SAM in LA (May 2, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I disagree.
> He is a cause.
> 
> I disagree.
> ...



Zee,
You are correct. This is an addiction. But it does not make me fatter, shorten my breath or cause me to think I can dance.

Rick,
Thank you for providing this forum so we can enjoy the fellowship between people who mold metal into machines.

Kind Regards,

SAM


----------



## Maryak (May 2, 2010)

Bugger......That's the middle of the day here and time to catch up on all the posts you guys made whilst I was checking the back of my eyelids to make sure the colour is still black. ;D

Seriously, I hope the change over goes smoothly with no big issues.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (May 2, 2010)

I want to make the issue very clear here.

HMEM is hosted on JaguarPC.

Earlier today JaguarPC acknowledged the fact that we were not the cause of our
current servers overload problems. 

Six hours later JaguarPC's technicians shut this site down claiming that WE were
overloading the server!

The server migration will go on as scheduled at 1:00AM EDT 
The battle will not end there. 
HMEM is a very successful web site and JaguarPC wants to cash in on that success.

We are currently using 10% of JaguarPC's advertised promise of service under my contract.
That is overloading their capability of providing that service.

If this server change does not fix the problem, HMEM will disappear from the web.
If that should occur. I would appreciate all efforts made by all member here to spread the
word about JaguarPc.

It has been an uphill battle for me and I'd hate to see any other well intended person
fall into the same trap.

Rick


----------



## Deanofid (May 3, 2010)

Well, now I'm scared. This is my favorite place!
Thanks Rick, and the many others who help with the forum.
Fingers crossed, for sure!

Dean


----------



## Deanofid (May 3, 2010)

I see it's running like crazy this morning. Something must have worked.

Thank you all, Very Much!

Dean


----------



## SAM in LA (May 4, 2010)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

Thankyou for providing this wonderful forum.

SAM


----------



## 4156df (May 4, 2010)

Thank you.
Dennis


----------



## Metal Mickey (May 4, 2010)

Haven't been here for a while so I hope your problems are resolved! I wouldn't want to loose this site which has given me so much!


----------

